# We Are Going Live Soon! (Members)



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Your new site will be going live soon! We are almost at the starting line and are really excited for you to experience the new community platform.

When the migration starts shortly, the site will be put into maintenance read-only mode while the migration is underway until completion. We will post when the process is complete and the site is live. We look forward to your feedback and first impressions in the “We are Live - Community Feedback” post.

I will be here to answer your questions and help you every step of the way.

- Cricket


----------

